

Fun, Challenging Puzzle Game.Possibly the Next 2048 - austinmccoy
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/24-tiles/id908577159?ls=1&mt=8

======
tissarah
isn't this just that game we had as kids where there was a picture that was
all jumbled up and you slid the tiles around to unscramble it?

[http://www.tilepuzzles.com/default.asp?p=17](http://www.tilepuzzles.com/default.asp?p=17)

~~~
austinmccoy
This has a similar name but no. You are give 25 spaces with 24 spaces filled
with tiles. The goal is to slide the tiles around using the empty space until
they are in order from 1 to 24.

~~~
tissarah
yeah pretty sure you've described the same game with numbered squares instead
of a picture

~~~
austinmccoy
I guess you could say that.

